# anyone free this week to help out a disabled veteran with his elk hunt?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

This year I got my early hunt extension that started yesterday and ends next Sunday, Bax and a friend of his went out with me yesterday and I missed a 430 yard shot at a cow across a canyon due to too much excitement and wind. This was just after we watched almost 30 elk bust down the side of the mountain and the cow stayed up on the hillside for a good 5-6 minutes, thinking it may be the only shot I would get for the day I tried and missed.

If anyone is free during the week and want to help me out it would be greatly appreciated, I have both a bull and a cow tag. Also, if you know of any spots that are easier to access with elk it would be a godsend, although I am not bound to a wheelchair I do have other physical limitations and can use any help or pointers you wish to share.

It took a lot for me to reach out and ask for help because I try to do everything I can when possible, but this is just more than I can do by myself. I'm not looking for any trophies, just need to fill the freezer.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

What tag do you have? Unit?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a blast helping out! Chaser came too and we both talked about how much fun it was on our way home. 

If I didn't need to work, I'd go again tomorrow.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

bamacpl said:


> What tag do you have? Unit?


Any/all open bull units plus I have a control tag. I can't go into detail on the exact location but will say it's roughly 30 miles east of Kamas, whomever goes will discover a new area that holds a lot of elk, it's not easy to get into though. I mostly need help getting it quartered/de-boned and hiked out, I have issues with nerve damage that limits use of my left hand and can't carry more than 40-50 pounds on my back due to a fused vertebra. If you have some bugling skills it's a huge plus.

And if we get one I can promise a few steaks to my helpers.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Bax* said:


> I had a blast helping out! Chaser came too and we both talked about how much fun it was on our way home.
> 
> If I didn't need to work, I'd go again tomorrow.


Too bad we didn't get some video of those 25+ elk as they crashed down the mountainside, it was an amazing experience for sure.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would be more than happy to help out. My only issue is that I work until six every night except Friday. If you are in deep need of help hit me up. I will be more than willing to "be sick" at least for part of a day. Pm me and we can talk more about it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Bdub said:


> I would be more than happy to help out. My only issue is that I work until six every night except Friday. If you are in deep need of help hit me up. I will be more than willing to "be sick" at least for part of a day. Pm me and we can talk more about it.


You live out that way too, PM me your number and we can talk about it. Ideally I feel safer having someone go with me from start to end.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Too bad we didn't get some video of those 25+ elk as they crashed down the mountainside, it was an amazing experience for sure.


Right?!

I recorded the shots on my iPhone, but it looks like a beige dot on the hill since it was so far away.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I would be willing to go whenever you would need me to


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd love to go and help out!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Still hoping to find someone who can go up tonight or early in the morning, reason being that the weather will be changing Wednesday and the steep trail up there can become dangerous when it rains.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

'Cmon guys. There has to be someone who can lend Eric a hand during the week.

He has already done all the scouting and recon. He just needs a hand getting the elk off the mountain. 

I had a blast and I know Chaser did too.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

What time were you wanting to go up? I have tomorrow off work and probably could help out.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

We went up today just in time to watch the herd go back into the deeper woods from the morning feed, waited to see if they were coming out in the evening but they never showed. It was too warm today even at 8200+ elevation for any daytime activity, but we did get to watch a mother bear and her two cubs on the ridge above the elk and was a fun experience. 

I should have the rest of the week covered, thanks a lot to all who have offered to help, if I get one I have a few guys who can help with getting it packed out. The weather is supposed to cool off a lot and hopefully get some bugling action going.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad to hear that you got to see some elk and even a couple bear! Thats a fun site.

Were you close enough to see how big the bulls were?

Bummer that you didnt get to shoot, but that doesnt mean the hunt wasnt successful.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> We went up today just in time to watch the herd go back into the deeper woods from the morning feed, waited to see if they were coming out in the evening but they never showed. It was too warm today even at 8200+ elevation for any daytime activity, but we did get to watch a mother bear and her two cubs on the ridge above the elk and was a fun experience.
> 
> I should have the rest of the week covered, thanks a lot to all who have offered to help, if I get one I have a few guys who can help with getting it packed out. The weather is supposed to cool off a lot and hopefully get some bugling action going.


Well shoot then, the person I had lined up needs to work so I'm still looking for some assistance to head up tonight and hunt Thursday and Friday if needed. Please let me know if you are available to help out, I will be making a pretty awesome dinner tonight if that helps bribe anyone.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Let me see if I can move some things around. I can probably come up and help.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> Let me see if I can move some things around. I can probably come up and help.


If you can free yourself up feel free to PM with your number, thanks.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Dang, I would be on this in a heartbeat if I didn't have a work meeting in Idaho Falls, Idaho on Friday. If you end up empty handed this weekend PM me about next week if you are still going to keep trying.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

PM sent. I can bring up some horses Friday night and Saturday if needed. Gave you my number in the PM


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

rockymountainelk said:


> PM sent. I can bring up some horses Friday night and Saturday if needed. Gave you my number in the PM


I wrote it down. I'm on my way out the door to head up there and have someone coming up in the morning, hoping to get one before Saturday but we will see. It's public land so horses are welcomed.

Everyone wish us luck!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good luck and sent a pm.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got a call from Eric.....
-he just shot a Bull & a cow!!
If anyone that has some horses & willing to help I'm pretty sure he would appreciate a hand


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool!! congrats!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Heck yeah!!!! Does anyone have the ability to help in the morning?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was planning on going up with him toads but got knocked down with the flu. It sucks so bad. I'm happy for him. Congrats to you Eric.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I am leaving Hooper at 2:00-2:30 to go help with packing out the meat. If anyone wants to come along shoot me a text or call. 80 one seven two five 4 seven seven 4.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I was able to get them both quartered last night, and Eric and I hung the quarters. I twisted my ankle on the pack out bad enough that it's black and blue and about twice the size it should be. We had to leave two of the quarters I was hauling along the trail, but I still managed the other two. I wish I could head back up there with you guys, but I'm physically not able to.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good to see everybody that helped out. Should be some fine eating.
And HuntinFoolUtah hope you heal well and quickly.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to get some help Eric! I would have loved to finish the job I started, but you know...work. Thanks to everyone who helped him out! Awesome bunch of sportsmen, for sure.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

What a great bunch of guys!


----------

